# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " بياض الثلج " للمرة الثانية ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## عاشق الحصن

أهلا ومرحبا بكم اخواني واخواتي الكرام اعضاء شبكة منتديات الحصن الأردنية 

وهانحن على بساط من الاخوة الصادقة نلتقي ......

نلتقي لنجدد عهود الوفاء لمن هم أوفياء لهذا الصرح .......

نعود ونحن نحمل معنا أزاهير روض لم تزل ....

تنشر العبير الفواح و تنور لنا كل زاوية من زوايا المنتدى الغاالي .....

حيث البسمه ... حيث الصفاء ...

يســرنا أن نقـدم لـكم

ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

شخصية مرحه غنيه عن التعريف

للكشف عن الجانب الذي لا نعرفه عن ضيفتنا الغاليه على قلبي 
الذي إستحقت بجدارة بأن تكون ضيفتنا في كرسي الاعتراف

بياض الثلج

وأهلاً وسهلاً بكِ في " كرسي الإعتراف "

وقبـل أن نتركـي مـع اسئلـة "الاعضاء"
تفضلي بذكر البطاقه الشخصيه الكاملة 




نتمنـى لك قضاء أسعد الأوقات 
فـي " كرسي الإعتراف "

----------


## بياض الثلج

يا لهووووووي يا زيد .... 

ع قولة هاشم اللي انجن اليوم انا جد مجنونة زي ما حكى  :Copy Of Az3ar: 

انا قعدت عالكرسي قبل بنت الشديفات لحقتوا تنسوا  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

مو مشكله اهلا وسهلا فيكي مره تانيه على الكرسي 

كمان مره البطاقه التعريفيه  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7):  :SnipeR (7): 

وبعدين انت طلبتي و انا ما بقدر ارفضلك طلب لأنك غاليه علينا بكفي انك سفيرتنا في قطر  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## بياض الثلج

انا ما بدي طحين منثور انا بدي سؤال بسؤال نتوفه نتوفه  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

طيب عرفي عن حالك من اول وجديد

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  اهلا وسهلا هناء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اهلا وسهلا بياض الثلج نورتي الكرسي

----------


## بياض الثلج

> اهلا وسهلا هناء


يا شماتة ابله ظاظا فيا  :Icon29: 

شكلي ع ضحكتك كل واحد راح يفوت انا حسأله :Db465236ff: 

والله انتو المنورين يا عاشق وتحية والاخ الامور غسان :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> طيب عرفي عن حالك من اول وجديد


الاسم:- انا انسان كنت وما زلت باختلاف الحالة الجوية (كنت بطقس بارد والآن طقس حار) :SnipeR (49): 

العمر :- مواليد النهاية لنسل العائلة :SnipeR (92): 

التخصص:- نكشات المخ على كل اللي بحبهم وحبيتهم زمان واللي لسه ححبهم من خلف الشاشات الصماء الغبية :Icon3: 

الهواية:- أصبحت هوايتي أن أرسل الرسائل لكل انسان حتى لو لم يريدها او ينتظر شيئا مني لكن المختلف انها ترسل دون ذكر أسماء :SnipeR (60): 

الرقم الشخصي :- عدد لا محدود من الخانات التي تسع اما واحد او صفر 

تاريخ الاصدار :- أعوام ورا اعوام  :SnipeR (7): 

مكان الاصدار :- منتديات الحصن الاردنية

تاريخ الصلاحية:- منذ الميلاد للمنتدى

تاريخ الانتهاء:- حينما تضع جثتي في القبر

----------


## تاج النساء

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------


## تاج النساء

شكلي وزارة مو هيك الاصول

----------


## بياض الثلج

> شكلي وزارة مو هيك الاصول


 
وزارة شو والناس نايمين  :Copy Of Az3ar: ؟؟

----------


## تاج النساء

وزارة من الاعضاء اذا ما بدك خلص لا تشكلي  :Icon3:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بياض الثلج أحترامتي 

شو طموحك بالحياه ؟

اشي أكثر اشي بتحبيه واشب بتكرهي ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

> وزارة من الاعضاء اذا ما بدك خلص لا تشكلي


 
ماشي لعيونك  بشكل بس تيجيني فكيرة  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بياض الثلج شو أكثر حلم براودك هالايام ؟

شو أكثر أغنيه أثرت فيكي ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

> بياض الثلج أحترامتي 
> 
> شو طموحك بالحياه ؟
> 
> اشي أكثر اشي بتحبيه واشب بتكرهي ؟


الطموح :- أمر أصبو له من داخل عقلي ويصل الى الخارج المرئي أمام عيناي الجميلتان :SnipeR (7): 

أكره ما يكرهانه وأحب ما يحبانه فأنا ضمير موصول مرفوع مكسور مجرور :SnipeR (60):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو أكثر مسلسل بتحبي تحضريه ؟

مين نجمك او نجمتك المفضل / المفضله ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

> شو أكثر مسلسل بتحبي تحضريه ؟
> 
> مين نجمك او نجمتك المفضل / المفضله ؟


 
حاليا قناة ام بي سي اكشن بتابع عليه مسلسل السجن :SnipeR (7): 
بوخد فكرة وبطبقعليكم بنهاية الموسم :Copy Of Az3ar: 

السؤال الثاني ما في حدا معين بس كنت بتابع مسلسل لبطل نسيت اسمه 
كان بل مسلسل the pretender  بجنن ونفسي يرجع ينعرض او اشتريه :SnipeR (60):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو أكثر اشي بتحبي من الأكل ؟

----------


## تاج النساء

> ماشي لعيونك  بشكل بس تيجيني فكيرة


والله انك زوق

----------


## بياض الثلج

> شو أكثر اشي بتحبي من الأكل ؟


 
كل شي نعمة وفضل 




> والله انك زوق


وانتي أزوء ... :Icon30: 


شو في حدا بده يسأل أو نضع أحدا على رسي الاعتراف  :SnipeR (82): ؟؟؟

----------


## عاشق الحصن

كيفك هناء

شو اخبارك 

شو رأيك لبستك الكرسي وفليت

اسمعي شضو رأيك بالتاليه اسمائهم :

العالي عالي
بنت الشديفات
شمعة امل
انوشه
عاشق الحصن
انوسه

----------


## بياض الثلج

> كيفك هناء
> 
> شو اخبارك 
> 
> شو رأيك لبستك الكرسي وفليت
> 
> اسمعي شضو رأيك بالتاليه اسمائهم :
> 
> العالي عالي
> ...


  :C06a766466: 
مو سألتني زمان ؟؟؟
اخباري بالجرايد .... والك يوم ياللي بتلبس بياض الكرسي وبتفل :SnipeR (61): 
والاسماء اللي ذكرتهم هم اعضاء في منتديات الحصن الاردني


يا جماعة بدنا نقعد حدا هوووون انا خلص مليت وبدي اقوووم وما تنسو انه هاي المرة الثانية على التوالي  :SnipeR (71): 

فسلام عليكم يا قوووم ... وعليك يا اللي فليت تضح أحدا هنا من جديد :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## تاج النساء

شو في مين اسأل يعني؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالي مين هو الشخص التالي على كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## الاميره

:SnipeR (39): فكره حلوه بس في اي يوم في الاسبوع علشان نجهز الاسئله

----------


## The Gentle Man

وبعدين  :Bl (2):

----------

